# Classic Tracks - Jackson Browne - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

View attachment 105961


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Jackson Browne -

Clyde Jackson Browne (born October 9, 1948) is an American singer-songwriter and musician.

On March 14, 2004, Browne was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame by Bruce Springsteen.

On June 7, 2007, he was inducted into the Songwriters Hall of Fame.

In 2015, Rolling Stone listed him as the 37th greatest songwriter of all time in its list of "100 Greatest Songwriters of All Time".

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

"Doctor My Eyes" - 




"Rock Me On The Water" - 




"Fountain of Sorrow" - 




"Here Come Those Tears Again" - 




"The Pretender" - 




"Running On Empty" - 




"You Love the Thunder" - 




"The Load-Out" - "Stay" - 




"That Girl Could Sing" - 




"Boulevard" - 




"Hold On Hold Out" - 




"Somebody's Baby" - 




"Lawyers In Love" - 




"Tender Is The Night" - 




"For America" -


----------



## Ivan Smith (Jun 11, 2018)

Lawyers in Love


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

How could you have left _My Opening Farewell_ off this list??? IMO it's his best song.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Bluecrab said:


> How could you have left _My Opening Farewell_ off this list??? IMO it's his best song.


I left off at least six of my favourites as well (no selection from "For Everyman"; only one tune from "Late for the Sky") but the software used to create polls limits the number of choices to 15. When I create these "Classic Tracks" polls the determining factor on whether they make the cut is whether they charted and how high they placed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson_Browne_discography

The "Classic Tracks" series is meant to highlight charted singles as opposed to the "Deep Track" series in which the album in its entirety is the subject.

- Syd

But here's a clip to make amends for the oversight -


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I know you are trying to promote debate, but I don't think these polls for an body of work...work.

If this isn't an option, then I have no interest thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> I know you are trying to promote debate, but I don't think these polls for an body of work...work.
> 
> If this isn't an option, then I have no interest thanks.


I can't argue with you - I think you're right - they don't seem to work in the way that I intended. From the very beginning I've been clear that their fate was entirely in the hands of the forum at large and the forum has spoken loudly enough for me to hear. Some quite like them... but the vast majority are indifferent at best... but the effort was made to try to do something creative. They _sounded_ like a good idea... but at some point you have to realize that no one is buying what you're selling and so you close up shop and return home to the wife... and the need to sell one home in Halifax and purchase another one in Montreal...

Regards - :tiphat:

- Syd


----------

